# Europe reviews, August 2009



## Keitht (Jul 31, 2009)

Melfort Village, Scotland

Review by Phillip Armour


----------



## scotlass (Jul 31, 2009)

*Melfort Village*

Thanks for the wonderful review of Melfort Village.  We have owned there for 24 years and, if you are planning to purchase as you indicated in your review, you will not be disappointed.  The resort is very well-run by the owners association.  We have recently purchased a second week so that we can stay longer in retirement.  Just a word of caution:  the maintenance fees paid by Americans are subject to the exchange rate of the GBP vs. dollar.  Some years we have paid as much as $1,000 for our 3-bedroom farm cottage because the dollar took a beating.  Having said that, we feel it's worth every penny.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 31, 2009)

scotlass said:


> Thanks for the wonderful review of Melfort Village.



Absolutely no disrespect is intended to the providers of any previous reviews, but the Melfort review is one of the most informative, and at times amusing, that I have had the pleasure to read in a long time.  That's really the reason I started the August set a day early, as I wanted the maximum possible exposure for it.  Had I tagged it on to the July set the focus for the month could easily have moved in a couple of days.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 4, 2009)

Cromer Country Club, England

Review by Paul Pederson


----------

